# Athletic Sock other than the Nike Elite that can be Sublimated?



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Just wondering if anyone has found an athletic type of sock other than the Nike Elite that has yielded simular results ?? Appreciate all your info in advance  thank u!


----------



## Redneck Heaven (Aug 14, 2013)

JordanLara said:


> Hey Just wondering if anyone has found an athletic type of sock other than the Nike Elite that has yielded simular results ?? Appreciate all your info in advance  thank u!


Try usahockeysocks.com....they might sell blanks...not sure


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

a4 sells a similar sock


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

appreciate the info guys im going to check into it!


----------



## Camouflage Cow (Aug 2, 2013)

Just look for any sock that has at least a 50% polyester content and they should take a sublimation image

Kind regards,

Craig


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

headfirst said:


> a4 sells a similar sock


Again, depending upon what everyone's expectations are of the finished product, the A4's did not meet mine.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

Camouflage Cow said:


> Just look for any sock that has at least a 50% polyester content and they should take a sublimation image
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Craig


Thank u for your response, so if a sock has a higher polyester content will the colors be brighter? sounds like that would be the case right


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

The more poly the better.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

I just found 99% polyester at a local shoe store! And they're a sport style  we'll see how we'll this goes


----------



## bns1201 (Mar 20, 2012)

JordanLara said:


> I just found 99% polyester at a local shoe store! And they're a sport style  we'll see how we'll this goes


Would you mind posting the style? Keep us updated on the results please!


----------



## monogrammktplc (Mar 31, 2011)

After reading soo much about these million dollar socks here on the forums I had to give it a try myself. I picked up some socks at sports authority that are their brand. So far its been fun and they turn out pretty good. The hardest part has not been the side design void but finding out how not to overstretch them during printing. 

I have the target audience in my household and since 13yr olds are not too picky, he thinks they are greAt! !! Will post pictures of him wearing them at aomw point. 

Thanka for the inspiration!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Good for you. You understand the market. Have fun.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

monogrammktplc said:


> After reading soo much about these million dollar socks here on the forums I had to give it a try myself. I picked up some socks at sports authority that are their brand. So far its been fun and they turn out pretty good. The hardest part has not been the side design void but finding out how not to overstretch them during printing.
> 
> I have the target audience in my household and since 13yr olds are not too picky, he thinks they are greAt! !! Will post pictures of him wearing them at aomw point.
> 
> ...


I think for "street wear" the sock of choice would be Nike Elites. If you check most these sites that are getting a premium for the socks ... like $60 a pair those are a specific brand.

Not to say their is no market for the other brands, but one can fathom the shame, humiliation, and despair  a 13 yr. old would face from all his peers if they are wearing Nike Elites and he has Spaldings or whatever. Surely he would have to walk in the back of the pack.

Just kidding really ... but suggest you research this much further. Going back about 8 yrs. when I did live retail "Tall Tees" was the thing, but it wasn't just any tall tees, I can't remember the brands now but I bought the wrong brand because of a lower price and made a big mistake thinking that lower prices meant more sales volume since I could undercut others, what was in demand with "street kids" was the most expensive brand.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where do you buy wholesale Nike Elites? Lost contact with a guy selling them for $9.50. My lose. I waited too long.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

East Bay .com sells Nikes for as low as $7.00 
Mike that is funny but true.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I only saw $9.99 for a Skate Nike Elite. Do they sell them wholesale or to the everyday person, meaning retail?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

They sell the Nike Elites wholesale, Paul.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. I'll have to contact them.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

I called them and they stated they do not sell wholesale. Did u have Any luck?


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

The guy I purchase my Ink & Paper from bought some blank sock from Red Lion Products, not sure on the cost but he gave me a few pairs to mess around with........


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

Let me know how they workout for u


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

JordanLara said:


> I called them and they stated they do not sell wholesale. Did u have Any luck?


 I have many people buying wholesale from EASTBAY.COM


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

selanac said:


> Thanks Dave. I only saw $9.99 for a Skate Nike Elite. Do they sell them wholesale or to the everyday person, meaning retail?



Selena,
Did you or Dave ever find the guy selling for $9.99? Our best luck on elite is $10.50- but I guess that's pretty good with Eastbay.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have not tried to contact them. Only found one style of socks for $9.99. Don't see them there any longer. If you find them, please share.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are 3 pairs that we did today and they are NOT Polyester..


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

skdave said:


> Here are 3 pairs that we did today and they are NOT Polyester..


Interesting, though the colors look extremely washed out in contrast with the original black markings.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

The Black is not printed. it is sewed into the sock. Just like Nike.
This is a low cost kids version. These socks can be sold at $10. retail.

Yes they look washed out compared to polyester. After many machine washes they hold the dye sub ink as good as polyester.
The price point is the point of interest. Will they sell well for the family that can not pay $25-$40 for a pair of kids socks, but still want the kids to play in the sock fad?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

skdave is there a template for doing the socks or is it just print and line up.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Use the nike template on my web site. 
see below.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks skdave


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

skdave said:


> Use the nike template on my web site.
> see below.


how does the image suppose to fit in there can you post a image how its suppose to look. im new to photoshop.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

thomaq said:


> Selena,
> Did you or Dave ever find the guy selling for $9.99? Our best luck on elite is $10.50- but I guess that's pretty good with Eastbay.


Where do u buy yours at?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I think I saw somewhere that Vapor Apparel is coming out with sublimatable socks.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

skdave said:


> Here are 3 pairs that we did today and they are NOT Polyester..


These look really great!


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

What are those socks made of if not poly?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

hbapparel said:


> What are those socks made of if not poly?


 
acrylic The only printed color that does not work is Black. The black turns out Green.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

skdave said:


> acrylic The only printed color that does not work is Black. The black turns out Green.


so every other color than black works just fine ? or is there some color difference?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> acrylic The only printed color that does not work is Black. The black turns out Green.


Dave, is this due to having the temp set lower due to being acrylic? Just a guess on my part.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Mike I'm pressing them at 400 degrees.

Maybe I need to lower the temp and increase the time.
Will try Monday. Thanks Mike


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

JordanLara said:


> so every other color than black works just fine ? or is there some color difference?


Only black has the color shift to green.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

I emailed u Dave, very interested


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

daves socks look great, will be getting some very soon.

i have seen some socks printed on

calvin klein
adidas coolmax
reebok (99% poly) 
vapours look decent also.

as usual, all hard for me to source, but i have seen prints on them.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Folks, I have given up on the _acrylic socks. The color management was the issue._
_I have designed a new sock that is 85%polyester and 15% spandex that prints better than any I have seen._
_I have added black terry to the bottom of the sock for a few reasons._
1. COMFORT
_2. if you are wearing shoes the black does not show._
_3. It prints without fold over issues._
_4. The ribs are kept to the min. so when on the foot they look great._
_5. M__any folks have 15x15 press's and this sock will fit, 2 socks, a pair, at one pressing. You can press 30 pairs per hour with a 15x15 press._
_With a 16x20 press you can press 2 pairs at a time. = 60 pairs an hour._

_So now every body can make some nice profit pressing socks and be proud of the end product._

_This week I will do a video to make this easy to understand._


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

Sounds good!!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

skdave you have any samples of the socks.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

djque said:


> skdave you have any samples of the socks.


Sure 
e mail me please [email protected]


----------



## Dejiababy (Feb 19, 2014)

Please help!! I've been reading & reading but still don't have a good answer. I recently added socks to my store due to the demand. I've tried several different socks & I'm having several issues. If I use an insert Im unhappy with the stretch of the sock! If I don't use an insert major void areas once the sock is stretched. I really need advice on the best sock & best way to pre stretch? Also I'm getting visible seams also! Please help!!!!


----------



## artcoregfx (Apr 21, 2014)

any look with your stretch issues? having the same problem on vapor subli socks.
print flat, look great, once over the calf, the white voids look horrible. when i use the jig, once worn they look good but when laying flat, not so good. i've seen youtube vids of dudes pressing elites without jigs.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You have to do the inside too.


----------



## iballtees (Apr 12, 2011)

SkDave, how did you get the color so vivid, I been have trouble with the colors being dull.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Our socks have a special blend that we have worked on for about a year.
 We are sending out the first shipments this week.


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just received that socks from Dave today. Ran my art and dye sub, they came ok good. Ran the sample dye sub transfer on the other sock and they look great. Thanks Dave. Working to get orders now.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

vegas75 said:


> Just received that socks from Dave today. Ran my art and dye sub, they came ok good. Ran the sample dye sub transfer on the other sock and they look great. Thanks Dave. Working to get orders now.


Please make sure you use the sock with the dark inside with dark art and the one with the white inside with light color art. This way when you wear them they look much better than Nike and Vapor.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Dave, can we buy the blank socks from your site?


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

skdave said:


> The more poly the better.


 @skdave I want to thank you so very much-we received your blank samples. I just received yours and another vendor who sells blanks. You wouldn't believe the difference in quality- we haven't printed on them of course- the customer has to measure his son for the size- remember I was telling you Dave that these are for youth football teams. I measured your socks and sent photos and I believe - hoping to goodness we land this job as it may be 20 teams and we will be passing to you Dave. Just wanted you to know your blank quality socks are the best.


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

@selanac it says on thee brochure you can. I would contact Dave here- they are really great quality


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

I'd like to see a sample of the sock too @skdave.

What do I need to do?


----------

